# Help with change to buserelin short protocol next ICSI cycle



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I would like some information/help/advice from you lovely ladies please. I had a failed ICSI cycle ending in April. Our next cycle is planned for the end of June start with AF. On the last (our first) cycle I was on the short protocol with gonal f low dose and cetrotide. They started me low as I have PCOS and were afraid of OHSS. half way through the cycle they upped my gonal f to 225u from 150u as the follicles were slow to respond but unfortunately I still ended up with only 5 eggs, 4 mature but only 3 fertilised and we only had 1 embryo at day 3 to transfer. 
I had a follow up consultation after BFN and they put me on metformin 1500mg a day, then told me they would do the same protocol next cycle but start me on 225u gonal f. The clinic called me back in today to discuss and said they'd reconsidered my protocol and will put me on short protocol but with buserelin instead of cetrotide. 
I am a bit concerned as I felt that the last protocol would have been ok but I was understimulated so was ok when they said they would up the gonal f next time. I understood how the cetrotide worked but I don't get the buserelin, especially as I have PCOS and what I've read sounds like its contraindicated for PCOS patients.
Can anyone give me some advice on this? Would like to know if you've had this protocol when you have PCOS and what your success was with it?
Thanks


----------

